# Probleme bei der kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5 Installation

## duke

Ich versucht das Paket zu emergen. Geht nicht, das Paket wird nirgends auf den vielen Servern von portage gefunden. Also habe ich mir es von den kde-servern direkt runtergeladen, da es augenscheinlich die gleichen zu sein schienen, wie die von Portage.

Das configure srcript läuft ohne Fehlermeldung durch, aba bei einem make install kommt es zu Fehler:

l/kcmfontinst'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/kcontrol'

Making all in kdeprint

make[4]: Entering directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/kdeprint'

make[4]: Zirkuläre Datei index.cache.bz2 <- index.cache.bz2 Abhängigkeit wird nicht verwendet.

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook

index.docbook:121: validity error: Element menuchoice content does not follow the DTD

Expecting (shortcut? , (guibutton | guiicon | guilabel | guimenu | guimenuitem | guisubmenu | interface)+), got (CDATA guisubmenu guisubmenu guimenuitem)

>. Im rechten Teil des Fensters sehen Sie mindestens vier vordefinierte Drucker

 ^

make[4]: *** [index.cache.bz2] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/kdeprint'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/Duke/download/kde-i18n-de'

Wer kann mir hier helfen bzw mir einen Link von einem funktionierenden Paket?

----------

## Beforegod

Die kde-i18n Pakete müssen mit der neusten automake Version eingespielt werden. Allerdings wird das in den ebuilds nicht eingestellt. Also ein

export USE_AUTO_CONF_2_5="1" sollte sein übriges tun!

----------

## Udo

Es liegt wohl eher daran,das die Pakete nicht zur Verfühung stehen.

Habe das gleiche Problem.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

Klar.

da muss man die Pakete runterladen und ins /usr/portage/distfiles Verzeichnis kopieren und umbenennen.

(kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5.tar.bz2)

So nun noch die Digest Datei erstellen

(ebuild /usr/portage/app-i18n/kde-i18n-de/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5.ebuild digest)

und losgehts!

----------

## duke

Das Paket liegt jetzt auf den Portage servern aber es klappt immernoch nicht. Hier die Fehlermeldung:

`/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/khelpcenter'

Making all in faq

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/khelpcenter/faq'

make[5]: Zirkuläre Datei index.cache.bz2 <- index.cache.bz2 Abhängigkeit wird nicht verwendet.

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook

index.docbook:131: validity error: Element keycombo content does not follow the DTD

Expecting (keycap | keycombo | keysym | mousebutton)+, got (CDATA CDATA CDATA)

> die Sitzung beenden (durch gewaltsames Beenden des X-Servers), aber deren Ben

 ^

make[5]: *** [index.cache.bz2] Fehler 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/khelpcenter/faq'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase/khelpcenter'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/kdebase'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de'

Calculating dependencies      ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.linux.no//distfiles/kde-i18n-de-3.1rc5.tar.bz2

>>> Downloading http://ibiblio.org/pub/packages/desktops/kde//unstable/kde-3.1-rc5/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1rc5.tar.bz2

>>> md5  :Wink:  kde-i18n-de-3.1rc5.tar.bz2

!!! ERROR: app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 88, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

Habe Automake 1.6.3 und Autoconf 2.54 installiert.

Ein export USE_AUTO_CONF_2_5="1" hat auch net geholfen.

Weis jemand ob evt bei der KDE 3.1_rc5 installation schon was schief gelaufen dein kann, wenn ja bei welchen Paketen?

Welche Abhängigkeiten mit Versionsnummer werden für KDE 3.1_rc5 benötigt?

So das waren jetzt genug fragen, hoffe jemand kann helfen.

----------

## Beforegod

Fuck..

habs auch verbockt..

export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5=1

so ist richtig!

----------

## duke

Erstmal Danke für deine gute Hilfe. Nur leider klappt das auch net. Ich compiliere jetzt sgml-common, kdelibs und kde-i18n-de neu. 

Hoffe das das Problem sich dadurch lösen läßt.

----------

## scobby

hi,

hab genau das gleiche problem 

vieleicht weis ja wer ne lösung ?

naja mein kde is jetzt teilweise english (10%) und der rest Deutsch

aber es sieht irgendwie komisch aus wenn da auf einmal nen englischer ausdruck steht

----------

## scobby

habs gelöst aber ka ob dadurch irgendwie die stabilität oder so verändert wurde

lösung :

kde-i18n-de  für kde3.1rc5 auf kde.org runterladen und dann entpacken

nen ./configure laufen lassen 

dann in der datei docs/kdebase/khelpcenter/faq/misc.docbook

den teil mit <keycombo .......  /keycombo> rausnehmen

nun sollte er ohne probs compelieren

----------

## duke

Danke für Deine Hilfe, so hats geklappt.

Bei kdeprint trat der selbe Fehler auf, da muß man es auch so machen.

THX Duke

----------

## Ataraxis

Hi!

Danke eurer Hilfe hat das Kompilieren schon mal geklappt, allerdings krieg ich beim Installieren folgenden Fehler:

```

/bin/install -c -p -m 644 fdl-translated.html /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/image//usr/kde/3.1/share/doc/HTML/de/common/fdl-translated.html

merging common and language specific dir

no english docs found in /usr/kde/3.1/share/doc/HTML/en/common/

make[4]: *** [install-nls] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/common'

make[3]: *** [install-am] Fehler 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/common'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs/common'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5/work/kde-i18n-de/docs'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1_rc5 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_install, Line 113, Exitcode 2

!!! died running make install, kde_src_install:make

```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke,

Ataraxis

----------

